# Jebao 915 filter...



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

Does anybody use one of these? How are they quality wise? The tank I just bought came with one and it seems alright. Very very quiet which is great. Just wondering if I should watch out for any known problems that they might have or something.


----------

